# Apache 700 07 / 08 / 09 Weights



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Further to my posts "Weighty Matters" and "Weighty Matters 2"....

Our 07 Apache weighed in at 3860kgs.............

Our 08 Apache (with by our quite accurate reckoning) weighed in at 4080kgs with less on board....we were expecting approx 40kgs more due to "roof furniture"....but both were weighed with full fuel and water tanks of the same size...

are the vehicles heavier? (not according to all the Autotrail data), is the (same) weighbridge inaccurate, then or now,...where has the extra weight come from???

Timotei


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Don,t think this will account for all your weight differences but did you know the following points.
That digital weighbridges (most now) weigh to the nearest 20 Kg,s and automatically round up or down.
These 20 Kg,s are known as 'divisions' and a weighbridge is entitled to up to 3 divisions of inaccuracy when checked by Trading Standards.
There are a few weighbridges that weigh to the nearest 10Kg,s and therefore have 10Kg,s divisions but these are apparentely rare.
The rounding to the nearest 20 Kgs is why your first weight is a nice round 3860 and the second a nice round 4080. 
As a percentage of the overall weight 60 Kg of inaccuracy is not a great deal and the trading standards dept who provided me with this info seem to think that there are not many that have the max 3 divisions of inaccuracy. 
If stopped at a roadside check I am advised that this tolerance is taken into account before a warning or prosecution takes place for over loading etc.
Regards, Dave
Edit, I was also advised to look for a nice clean weighbridge with not too much debris lying around and also that a problem can occurr causing inaccuracy if rain water gets into the pit and causes what is known apparantely as 'floating 'of the mechanism. Good weighbridges should have a sump pump to prevent this but it seems some have to remove it manually.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Ask to see that the weighbridge is showing zero before you start weighing !!!!!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We have a 2005 model 700 with the old Fiat cab rated at 3850 gross, my mate has the new x250 cab and when I looked at the spec I think it was rated at 4000kg.. However his new one did spec out with a lower payload of around 40kg according to the Autotrail website.. !!
Considering his has no spare wheel and a higher Gross then I can only assume that yes it's heavier...

I have just had airide fitted and already have camping tyres, SV Tech say I can re-plate to 4100kg !! So another 250kg payload.... !!!!!


----------

